

Sherry Turkle: I'm in Google, Google's in Me - hornokplease
http://blogs.forbes.com/quentinhardy/2011/02/10/sherry-turkle-im-in-google-googles-in-me/

======
bcrawford
Sherry Turkle's interview on the Colbert Report
([http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-
videos/37124...](http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-
videos/371249/january-17-2011/sherry-turkle))

